# Milove Maltese?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone hear of them? I see they have added Bonnie's line to their breeding stock. They are located in Columbia, SC which is about 1 hr from me.

Sigh- maybe I should break down and bite the bullet and get me a show girl!  (slap- what a nice pipe dream) lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think they have lovely dogs but i dont' them personally.

I dont' regret biting the bullet for a show dog! But keep in mind that a show pup will cost you a lot more than $1700! and that is just the beginning...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 29 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856066


> I think they have lovely dogs but i dont' them personally.
> 
> I dont' regret biting the bullet for a show dog! *But keep in mind that a show pup will cost you a lot more than $1700! and that is just the beginning...*[/B]


Oh yes, a lot more than 5k too! 

I don't personally know them either, but they are reputable!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you want to show dogs? Is that why you want a show puppy? 

Or do you want a pet-quality puppy from a show breeder?

I'm confused.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 30 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856156


> Do you want to show dogs? Is that why you want a show puppy?
> 
> Or do you want a pet-quality puppy from a show breeder?
> 
> I'm confused.[/B]


Me too


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 30 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856156


> Do you want to show dogs? Is that why you want a show puppy?
> 
> Or do you want a pet-quality puppy from a show breeder?
> 
> I'm confused.[/B]



I would love to show dogs! But I am far from ready for that. Let's just say I am going to get started and learn all I can. In the future, most definately would love a show pup!

Right now I am just wanting a pet quality from a show breeder. But, I am also open minded to someone who doesn't necessarily shows, but instead breeds to the breed standard and knows their dogs history, etc. I have spoken to a few who don't show for one reason or another, but some of their pups have actually made it to be shown. If that makes sense.

I want a healthy puppy, that is AKC registered and is within the guidelines of the breed standard. But of course if I am going to pay a higher $$$ from someone who doesn't show, versus someone who shows. Then I am going with the breeder who shows.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 30 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856167


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 30 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856156





> Do you want to show dogs? Is that why you want a show puppy?
> 
> Or do you want a pet-quality puppy from a show breeder?
> 
> I'm confused.[/B]



I would love to show dogs! But I am far from ready for that. Let's just say I am going to get started and learn all I can. In the future, most definately would love a show pup!

Right now I am just wanting a pet quality from a show breeder. But, I am also open minded to someone who doesn't necessarily shows, but instead breeds to the breed standard and knows their dogs history, etc. I have spoken to a few who don't show for one reason or another, but some of their pups have actually made it to be shown. If that makes sense.

I want a healthy puppy, that is AKC registered and is within the guidelines of the breed standard. But of course if I am going to pay a higher $ from someone who doesn't show, versus someone who shows. Then I am going with the breeder who shows.
[/B][/QUOTE]


If a breeder doesn't show, then how do you know you are getting a purebred Maltese whose parents and ancestors adhered to the breed standard and were actually purebreds? How do you know that the breeder is breeding to maintain the breed standard if they aren't showing in conformation? 

I don't have a lot of money and I have no desire to show dogs. I'm not snobby about breeders, and I think people should buy from whomever they want, and pay as much or as little as they want- as long as the breeder shows. There are top show breeders, who win major awards, and then there are smaller show breeders who win regional/local awards. 

When I was ready to get another dog I researched breed characteristics. I wanted a Maltese that actually was a purebred Maltese and had the history to show it, and acted and looked like a Maltese. My dog's parents were both champions, and in her breeding line is mostly champions with only a couple of exceptions. But because of her length, (Nikki is one inch longer than the breed standard) she wasn't a show-quality puppy, so she was sold as a pet-quality puppy. 

A backyard breeder in the USA will breed dogs perhaps because they love the breed, but many breed toy dogs to make money. They don't have to conform to any standard at all. How do you know what you are getting when you buy from a backyard breeder? How do you know if you are getting a purebred Maltese? AKC membership means next to nothing, really. Puppy mill owners register their dogs in the AKC. 

I know some Malt owners that have dogs they bought as puppies from backyard breeders. None of them look or act like Maltese as adults. I had a Bichon that looked like a show Bichon, except she was smaller than the breed standard. She was AKC registered, and so were her parents. She came from a puppy mill. I don't even want to talk about her health issues and the heartache and pain she and I both experienced.

If breed characteristics aren't important, than why not get a mixed-breed rescue? 

If breed standard characteristics and health are important, then buy from a person who shows dogs. They have their reputation to protect, and they are in the business for the betterment of the breed. 

My Nikki is from a small show breeder in TN. I didn't pay an astronomical amount of money for Nikki. I saved up and got her when the time was right. I had a great experience with Janet, and I'd buy from her again. 

I hope that some of my rambling will help you to understand why many of us here discourage people from buying dogs from non-show breeders. There are good reasons behind it, imo. I don't know how things are in other countries, but in the US, we have far too many dogs for sale by people who shouldn't be breeding dogs, and far too many dogs in shelters. Please think about patronizing those people who are willing to take the time, spend the money, and make the effort to produce dogs for the betterment of the breed.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 30 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856279


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Nov 30 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856167





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 30 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856156





> Do you want to show dogs? Is that why you want a show puppy?
> 
> Or do you want a pet-quality puppy from a show breeder?
> 
> I'm confused.[/B]



I would love to show dogs! But I am far from ready for that. Let's just say I am going to get started and learn all I can. In the future, most definately would love a show pup!

Right now I am just wanting a pet quality from a show breeder. But, I am also open minded to someone who doesn't necessarily shows, but instead breeds to the breed standard and knows their dogs history, etc. I have spoken to a few who don't show for one reason or another, but some of their pups have actually made it to be shown. If that makes sense.

I want a healthy puppy, that is AKC registered and is within the guidelines of the breed standard. But of course if I am going to pay a higher $ from someone who doesn't show, versus someone who shows. Then I am going with the breeder who shows.
[/B][/QUOTE]


If a breeder doesn't show, then how do you know you are getting a purebred Maltese whose parents and ancestors adhered to the breed standard and were actually purebreds? How do you know that the breeder is breeding to maintain the breed standard if they aren't showing in conformation? 

I don't have a lot of money and I have no desire to show dogs. I'm not snobby about breeders, and I think people should buy from whomever they want, and pay as much or as little as they want- as long as the breeder shows. There are top show breeders, who win major awards, and then there are smaller show breeders who win regional/local awards. 

When I was ready to get another dog I researched breed characteristics. I wanted a Maltese that actually was a purebred Maltese and had the history to show it, and acted and looked like a Maltese. My dog's parents were both champions, and in her breeding line is mostly champions with only a couple of exceptions. But because of her length, (Nikki is one inch longer than the breed standard) she wasn't a show-quality puppy, so she was sold as a pet-quality puppy. 

A backyard breeder in the USA will breed dogs perhaps because they love the breed, but many breed toy dogs to make money. They don't have to conform to any standard at all. How do you know what you are getting when you buy from a backyard breeder? How do you know if you are getting a purebred Maltese? AKC membership means next to nothing, really. Puppy mill owners register their dogs in the AKC. 

I know some Malt owners that have dogs they bought as puppies from backyard breeders. None of them look or act like Maltese as adults. I had a Bichon that looked like a show Bichon, except she was smaller than the breed standard. She was AKC registered, and so were her parents. She came from a puppy mill. I don't even want to talk about her health issues and the heartache and pain she and I both experienced.

If breed characteristics aren't important, than why not get a mixed-breed rescue? 

If breed standard characteristics and health are important, then buy from a person who shows dogs. They have their reputation to protect, and they are in the business for the betterment of the breed. 

My Nikki is from a small show breeder in TN. I didn't pay an astronomical amount of money for Nikki. I saved up and got her when the time was right. I had a great experience with Janet, and I'd buy from her again. 

I hope that some of my rambling will help you to understand why many of us here discourage people from buying dogs from non-show breeders. There are good reasons behind it, imo. I don't know how things are in other countries, but in the US, we have far too many dogs for sale by people who shouldn't be breeding dogs, and far too many dogs in shelters. Please think about patronizing those people who are willing to take the time, spend the money, and make the effort to produce dogs for the betterment of the breed.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good Post!!

I would not buy from anyone who does not show. I lost my 5 year old Ellie in April to liver disease, the women was very nice and seemed to know her dogs.
Ellie was in your price range, she was sick her whole life. My 600 dollar puppy ( 5 years ago) ended up costing me over 15 thousand dollars and a broken heart. I 
waited 3 months and talked to several breeders, I am so happy I took my time. Mercedes is perfect and healthy. If a breeder is not showing then they are
a greeder, just look at puppyfinder and you will see all the purebreed dogs that need homes, there is not reason to breed if you are not showing.My neighbors
in Texas found a beautiful Malt at the pound. If you want to do this right I would bit the bullet and pay for a puppy from a show breeder or rescue, many beautiful dogs
are in rescue.

Cathy and Mercedes


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Just now seeing this, but TY cathy and nikki's mom for putting it in a much better prospective. Looks like I have a lot of work ahead of me in finding the perfect puppy. But, it will be so worth it when I do.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Where in Georgia are you? Lawrenceville Kennel Club has a show in February and Atlanta KC has one in Perry in April. You can find out more at InfoDog. I've seen Milove Malts at SC shows and she has pretty dogs.


----------

